# Love this Idea!



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

Lets all chip in to create a Vape Mobile and drive around South Africa playing a theme song like Ice-cream trucks do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (18/10/13)

Super cool. Soon will be this way.. Give it 20 years for SA though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

